
Ask HN: Best 'roll-your-own' blog framework? - zengid
I <i>really</i> want to like the idea of adding more content to my blogger, or starting up a medium blog, but part of me just wants to throw together my own thing where I control it from the ground up (or at least as far as the software is concerned since it will probably be on AWS). That being said, I&#x27;m something of a server-admin n00b, and I don&#x27;t want to put up a leaky wordpress where I end up getting myself hacked by a 14 year old in Romania. What are my options?
======
indigodaddy
There are tons of tutorials online that detail workflows involving static
site/blog generators (Hugo, Hexo, Jekyll, etc) combined with Git source
control, continuous integration, and static hosting services like S3, Netlify,
etc.

Netlify even does the CI/rebuilds via Git hooks, and their free tier is
amazing.

I'd say this might be the way to go for you, as you will write your content
locally, and pretty much own the entire process, whilst not having to deal
with servers, and limited Linux admin requirements (although you may get
exposed to some of that and you will learn).

You'll also get exposed to some DevOps concepts like source control,
continuous integration, "cloudiness," and perhaps "serverless," etc. These are
kind of hip/kitsche buzzwords, nonetheless, these are the current tech trends,
and definitely here to stay, and the wave of the future...

------
megamindbrian2
Github Pages would allow you to organize your blog by year/month then display
it however you like: [https://pages.github.com/](https://pages.github.com/)

Uses Jekyll for template, [https://jekyllrb.com/](https://jekyllrb.com/)

I thought it would be cool to pop in
[https://ckeditor.com/](https://ckeditor.com/) in the template and then auto-
commit edits using Github's API.

------
butlersean
if you know _any_ js its really very straightforward to write a dynamic node
server based blog platform in an afternoon or two or three.

using...

node.js - for js runtime on a server express - http & routing mustache -
templates skeleton - boilerplate css so default is neat

i managed to write a seriously bad templated blog/pages server with relatively
little experience... [https://github.com/seanbutler/crispy-
system](https://github.com/seanbutler/crispy-system)

